# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK FRP:  ازالة قفل  j7 prime g610f frp  الحماية 2017

## كفاح الجريح

السلام عليكم
الجهاز حمايته الاخيرة g610fddu1aqe4 الجهاز اتعبني كثيرا
تفليش الكومبنيشن ادى 
الى تعليق على الشاشة السوداء
او عند تفليش اجزاء من الكومب فايل تحصل على تهنيج الخ 
الحل كان 
في البدء تفليش بروم رباعي
AP_G610FDDU1API4
ثم بالكومبنيشن الاتي    COMBINATION_ODD_FA60_G610FDDU1APK1_ODDFA60_G610FDD U1APK1_CL9139094_QB11447696_REV00_user_mid_noship. tar.md5 فقط   sboot boot 
بعدها نعيد تفليش الهاتف بالملف 
AP_G610FDDU1API4
فقط من الروم الرباعي 
لكن ازل خيار ال user data 
بعدها سيعمل الهاتف ويعمل ال adb 
من واجهة اليوكس اعمل frp reset
عندها ادخل الاعدادات وفعل  
oem unlock
ثم اعمل ظبط مصنع

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي كفاح_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شرح رائع يامايسترو

----------


## zouhair300

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم*

----------


## ahmed el masry

*شكرا لك على عرض تجربتك ومساعده الاخرين *

----------


## FATALE-ERREUR

شكرا اخي على المعلمة القيمة بارك الله فيك

----------


## yess2100

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## RACHID222

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## monoom

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------


## adelmovis

شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود

----------

